# [SOLVED] HP 1200 series ANNOYING OUT OF PAPER PROBLEM!!



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

ok, im noob coming to printers, so dont laugh 

when i try to print with my printer... guess what... on the print window it says out of paper and ITS ANNOYING LIKE NO TOMOROW.

if i would have another printer i would burn it, but no one can afford a new one for now so well have to stick with this one.

(PS: burning printers IS BAD DONT DO IT i was kidding)


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: HP 1200 series ANNOYING OUT OF PAPER PROBLEM!!*

Please provide me the exact model of the printer because HP 1200 is a series model not the exact model, thank you.


----------



## orfordbf (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: HP 1200 series ANNOYING OUT OF PAPER PROBLEM!!*

You are either referring to the Laserjet or PSC 1200 series inkjet. If it's the inkjet, it's probably about 6 or 7 years old and beyond a reasonable life. Still need more info though. Are there any strange noises now? Was there a paper jam to start with? Does it pull the paper at all? Does the pick roller drop to the top of the paper and just not pull it? Did you remove the back and clean the rear rollers? Have you tried different paper? Does the carriage move freely?
It's tough but if the pick roller is dropping to the paper, you may also be able to clean it.

Replacement printers run from about $59.99 for a HP Deskjet F4280 All In One to $79.99 for a HP Photosmart C4480 All In One.
Cost of a combo pack of ink for your printer (if the inkjet) = $57.99.

Brian :wave:


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: HP 1200 series ANNOYING OUT OF PAPER PROBLEM!!*

Please open the rear access door of the printer and clean the 4 rollers at the back. Or press and hold the Cancel and the Copy Color button to do a self test report.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: HP 1200 series ANNOYING OUT OF PAPER PROBLEM!!*

sorry about the *very late* reply... 

the exact model is a HP PSC 1210 all-in-one.



masterjed said:


> Please open the rear access door of the printer and clean the 4 rollers at the back. Or press and hold the Cancel and the Copy Color button to do a self test report.


i tried the self test report but doesnt work... not it doesnt tell me its "out of paper" it just doesnt want to print -.-


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: HP 1200 series ANNOYING OUT OF PAPER PROBLEM!!*

Kindly clean the rollers at the back of the printer. Unplug the power cord at the back of the printer, wait for 30 secs before plugging it back in.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: HP 1200 series ANNOYING OUT OF PAPER PROBLEM!!*

i believed it is fixed, it prints now, lol.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please post it here on how did you fix the issue so we will have some reference next time. Thank you. Glad that it was fixed.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

the printing was "paused" lmfao sorry bout your waste of time


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

That's ok. Have a nice day


----------

